# Nvidia Geforce GTX 680



## Jeronimos (18. Juli 2012)

Hallo liebe PC-Games-Hardware User,

ich möchte mir demnächst eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen. Nun weiß ich nicht welchen Hersteller ich nehmen soll.

Das maximale Budget beträgt 540,-€

In Frage kämen diese:

GigaByte, GTX 680:
http://www.amazon.de/GigaByte-GeFor...CSVU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1342628796&sr=8-2

oder

MSI, GTX 680
http://www.amazon.de/MSI-GeForce-Gr...BPMS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1342628830&sr=8-1

Die Grafikkarte sollte am besten leise sein.

Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt.

--Zudem möchte ich bald mein PC komplett aufrüsten, vielleicht auch den Prozessor, aber da frage ich erst später mal nach bei euch  , bis ich das Geld habe.--
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Jeronimos


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2012)

Nenn doch einfach mal Deine CPU, schadet ja nix 


Bei den Karten ist die Gigabyte gut, da sie günstiger ist und auch sehr leise sein soll - lies zB auch mal hier die Meinungen: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/1000999 

wobei ich nicht sicher bin, ob das bei amazon die richtige Gigabyte auf dem Foto ist - mit DEM Kühler ist es nämlich an sich die übertaktete Version, die ist natürlich nochmal etwas stärker. DIE gibt es wiederum auch bei anderen Shops ab 480€, guckst Du hier: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N680OC-2GD)   mindfactory, caseking, hardwareversand... das sind auch alles gute und etablierte shops, die es seit vielen Jahren gibt.

Die NICHT-übertaktete hat einen anderen Kühler, vlt ist der wiederum deutlich lauter...?


----------



## Jeronimos (18. Juli 2012)

Okay, dann werde ich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die Gigabyte nehmen. Zurzeit habe ich einen Intel Core i5 750 4 x 2,66 GhZ.

Zudem habe ich noch eine Frage, reicht das Netzteil, 550Watt? Ich habe diesen hier: 

Super Flower 550 Watt

http://www.amazon.de/Super-Flower-S...IP5W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1342630884&sr=8-1

Das Problem: Ich habe 1x6 und 1x8 Pin und nicht wie die angegebenen 2x6 Pin. Muss etwa ein neues Netzteil her? Wenn ja, wieviel Watt sollte es haben und wenn es geht bitte günstig. Ich habe an einen Antec High Current Gamer gedacht, aber der hat nur 1x6 und 2x8 Pin  

Link dazu:

http://www.amazon.de/Antec-High-Cur...ISS6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1342631061&sr=8-1

Ich habe gehört, dass es auch Netzteilstecker gibt, womit man dies umändern kann, aber davon habe ich keine Ahnung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Jeronimos


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2012)

Also, schau mal, ob man bei Deinem Stecker nicht einfach 2Pins bei dem 8Pin abtrennen kann - die Stecker sind oftmals geteilt per Steckverbindung. Ansonsten zB bei alternate mal in den Produktdetails schauen - da steht oft dabei, ob Adapter im Lieferumfang dabei sind. Wenn ja, dann ist das auch kein Problem.


Und ob das Netzteil reicht: was hattest Du denn bisher für ne Karte?


----------



## Jeronimos (18. Juli 2012)

Bisher habe ich eine Nvidia Geforce 250 GTS 1GB, frag mich bitte nicht nach der Marke  die Geschichte ist lang... es war ein Komplett PC.

EDIT: Die Marke haben die nicht bei Alternate. Naja... wie gesagt, geplant ist das Netzteil von Antec mit 620 Watt nur die Frage ist, ob das gut ist.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2012)

620W wären unnötig viel. Die GTX 680 braucht im Maximum kaum mehr als eine GT 560 Ti. Bei nem guten Netzteil reichen da sogar 450W, vermutlich würde Dein Superflower auch reichen. 

Hier steht übrigens: Super Flower Amazon 80 Plus 550W ATX 2.2 (SF-550P14HE) , dass es *1x 6/8-pin PCIE, 1x 6-pin PCIe* sind => der 8Pin müsste also teilbar sein. 



Und bei alternate solltest Du bei der KARTE schauen, ob Adapter dabei sind  Wo wolltest du die Karte denn nun kaufen?


----------



## Jeronimos (18. Juli 2012)

Bei Caseking, weil es am günstigsten ist... aber mal schauen...


----------



## Jeronimos (18. Juli 2012)

Okay, bei Alternate steht was von 1x6 und 1x8 Pin


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2012)

Was steht da, und zu welchem Produkt? Zum Neztteil oder zur Karte? 


Schau halt mal bei Deinem netzeil, wenn der 8Pin "trennbar" ist, hast Du sowieso kein Problem.


----------



## svd (18. Juli 2012)

Gibt's denn Netzteile, wo der 6-pin und der zusätzliche 2-pin Stecker tatsächlich fix miteinander verbunden werden?
Ich kann den kleinen höchstens anlegen und gemeinsam einstecken. Glaube nicht, dass es da irgendwie "klickt" oder sonstwie "fest" ist.


----------



## Jeronimos (18. Juli 2012)

Bei Alternate bei der Grafikkarte.

Link: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/GIGABYTE/Geforce_GTX_680_OC/1000999/?

Zitat: "Stromversorgung	
Anschluss	1x 6-pin-Grafikkartenanschluss
Anschluss	1x 8-pin-Grafikkartenanschluss
max. Verbrauch	ca. 195 Watt (bei Volllast)"

Ich glaube schon, dass es trennbar ist. 

Link: 550W Superflower Netzteil ATX 140mm 14cm Lüfter sehr leise 550Watt - NEU 4711213440694 | eBay

Zitat: 1xMainboard Powerkabel 8Pin EPS+12V connector 12V teilbar auf 2x4Pin

Ne, ich glaube es ist doch nicht oder  schade...

@svd: Ich glaube schon, es gibt Netzteile mit 2x8 und 2x6 pin usw...

EDIT: Möchte nur kein neues Netzteil kaufen


----------



## svd (18. Juli 2012)

Scheint doch alles zu passen. Die Grafikkarte braucht 1x6-pin, 1x8-pin. Dein Netzteil liefert 1x6-pin und 1x6+2(=8 )-pin.

Was ich, mit meinem Netzteil, andeuten wollte ist, dass 6-pin und 2-pin Stecker nicht permanent miteinander verbunden werden können.
Da gibt's keine Steckverbindung oder so. Die zusätzlichen 2-pin baumeln einfach neben dem zweiten 6-pin.
Es ist, bei mir zumindest, also sehr einfach zu sehen. 

Und da deine jetzige Grafikkarte mit Sicherheit keinen 8-pin Stecker benötigt, muss es ein einfaches sein, diesen bei dir zu finden.


----------



## Jeronimos (18. Juli 2012)

Okay, dann bedanke ich mich erstmal für die Beratung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Jeronimos


----------



## svd (18. Juli 2012)

Guck mal auf der Produktseite des Herstellers. So wie auf dem letzten Bild (bei den Kabeln) sieht der ominöse Stecker aus.

SF-550P14HE Vers.2.33 80+ Bronze


----------



## Jeronimos (18. Juli 2012)

Okay  hab es gesehen.


----------

